# Looking for a Feature Fish



## John44 (9 Jan 2017)

So I have

Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium
190 Litres

Filtration
Eheim 2178 Professional 3e 600T Thermofilter

Running for about 3 months now - Planted

Current Occupants

Ottocinclus x 6
Amano shrimp x 6
copper harlequin x 12 (will increase to 18)

Everything is growing fish look healthy and Shrimp are getting large

I would like to add a Feature Fish (if thats the righ phrase)

Thoughts appreciated.

Regards
John B


----------



## Madhav (10 Jan 2017)

You are about to invite some trouble.... I bet no two members suggests same fish. Follow your heart, you always wanted to keep and admire that one fish, and call it your feature fish. Dont forget to add few cories, they sure will please you with their activity....

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## stu_ (10 Jan 2017)

As always, first question. What's your water like?
Being in London?  I'm guessing hard.


----------



## John44 (10 Jan 2017)

Yes quite hard, GH of 12

John B


----------



## MOBYS (10 Jan 2017)

Dwalf neon rainbows are worth a look.Iam in London with hard water and their doing fine.


----------



## Iain mlaren (10 Jan 2017)

Killifish. Very nice colours. Also if you have a bit of time on your hands you can bring them up from eggs so they mean a lot more to you. Nice to see them grow from tiny eggs into fantastic colourful fish


----------



## zozo (10 Jan 2017)

To make it way easier on yourself with choises like this, is to follow a theme as true as possible you'll find it in nature..  For example a south american, african or SE asian theme and than look for (research) fish sharing similar habitat. This way you always end up with a fish population complimenting eachother by behavior and size.

With mixing up a complete fantasy world with fish sp. from all over the planet actualy requires a lot of long term experience. Starting this experience with keeping themes in respect to begin with is the best learning curve.


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Jan 2017)

I'd have said Congo tetra, but I suspect they probably prefer softer water


----------



## Coys (18 Jan 2017)

Aqua360 said:


> I'd have said Congo tetra, but I suspect they probably prefer softer water



I have eight Congos and they are beautiful fish given the right conditions, tank mates, etc., but I don't think that one as a feature fish would work.


----------



## Derek113 (18 Jan 2017)

What about a pair of dwarf cichlid?


----------



## jameson_uk (18 Jan 2017)

MOBYS said:


> Dwalf neon rainbows are worth a look.Iam in London with hard water and their doing fine.


They need to be in groups though.   I have 10 in relatively hard water (GH12) who have done OK (lost a couple along the way due to illness).  They are joint favourites with the Sterbai Cory.

I have a Dwarf Gourami in my tank which aren't the biggest but he is the king of my tank...  
I did look at Pearl Gouramis but decided to keep with the smaller dwarf.
I always fancied Boeseman's Rainbowfish but I already had my tank quite well stocked so could't fit them in (they also need a bit higher temperature and prefer harder alkali water)

I looked at lots of _feature_ fish but you will most likely have the same issue as me in that any of the larger species will probably view the harlequins and shrimp as a very nice meal to welcome them to the tank.


----------



## Timbuck2 (19 Jan 2017)

African butterfly cichlid get a pair or two stunning looking fish, great entertainment  expescially when they spawn.. I also have hard tap water so far so good.

Not sure if I can do this but check out my instagram page _timboy I have a little vid of them they are stunning


----------

